# 5000/100 European Lights .. source



## rsunico (May 29, 2004)

Where can I buy a set of Audi 100 European lights. The stock lights are abysmal. Also, what should I pay? thanks.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 5000/100 European Lights .. source (rsunico)*

There are several sources for Euro lights. Here's a couple of vendors.
http://www.audiquattroparts.com/
http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------



## Senna4Life (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: 5000/100 European Lights .. source (PerL)*

I believe there is a website that sells Euro Type lights? for 100 for about $129...I wanna say Import Vision but idk...also on eBay a lot of times.
Later!
Luis


----------

